# Rute für Ostsee



## scolo (19. Februar 2012)

hallo an alle,

will demnächst an die Ostsee auf nen Kutter angeln und brauche noch die richtige Ausrüstung.
Habe mir folgendes vorgestellt  wg. 60-120 g , Länge 2,50-2,70, preis um die 150 € und wenn es geht mit Korkgriff. 
Eine Rolle auch so bis 150€. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

g.scolo


----------



## Franky D (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

wie willst du denn fischen einfaches pilken oder auch jiggen? und welche schnur hast du geplant zu verwenden?
ich würde dir jetzt mal als rute die hier vorschlagen
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...nnrute-270m-50-100-g_c90-123-190_p8951_x2.htm
und als rolle
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/S...s-marksearchresults-CABO-span-830-23069p.html

fische ich genau so in dieser kombi macht sehr viel spaß und die rute verträgt auch einiges


----------



## Franky D (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

urzer nachtrag zu der rolle die kriegst nicht kaputt habe ich nun seid mehr als 5jahren auf der ostsee sowie in heimischen gewässern im dauereinsatz zum spinnen und sie läuft immer noch sehr rund


----------



## scolo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Es wird mein erster Ostsee Ausflug sein ich werde wohl zu 90 % pilken evtl. bissl jiggen. Als Schnur habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht bin aber für jeden Tipp dankbar. Werde eine geflochtene nehmen aber kein plan welche. Tust du eher pilken oder jiggen mit der combo?


----------



## boot (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

pilken oder jiggen,,,,ich mache beides,mal fängt der Pilker und mal fängt der Jig....lg


----------



## scolo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

und mit welche Ausrüstung?


----------



## Franky D (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

scolo hast du noch ne ordendliche hechspinne oder sowas in der art im keller oder wo auch imme rrumfahren?


----------



## scolo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Leider nicht,
bin noch frisch am angeln und besitze nur eine Barsch Rute mit wg. bis 20 g  .
Will mir halt komplette ausrüstung für Ostsee kaufen da es zwar mein erster aber nicht letzter Ausflug sein wird.


----------



## Franky D (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

ok also darfs schon was vernünftiges sein deshalb auch die preise  also rolle wie gesagt top rute würde ich aber evtl jenachdem wie groß du bist fast in 3m nehmen so fisch ich sie ich bin 1.86m groß somit hättest du für den anfang etwas was aufjednefall was taugt uznd noch anderweitig verwendung finden kann oder du nimmst eine richtige light pilkrute wobei jiggen und pilken mit einer rute schwer komplett zu kombinieren sein wird


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Ich würde mir mal die Balzer Edition 71° North Baltic Sea 165 anschauen. Klasse Rutenserie für das Pilken auf der Ostsee, schöner Aufbau, guter Blank und sehr gut ausbalanciert. 

Gut fischen lässt sie sich im Bereich 50-80gr, ich denke bei 100gr Pilkern sollte Schluss sein. Die Angabe bezieht sich aufs Pilken, im Jiggen habe ich noch nicht sehr viele Erfahrungen.

Die Rute eignet sich auch klasse zum Hechtfischen, nur weil es eine Meeresrute ist, heißt es ja nicht, dass andere Fische sie nicht mögen. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Moinsen... Meine Erfahrung auf Kuttern ist zwar nicht sonderlich groß und bin auch viel mehr (und viel lieber) mit 'nem lütten Boot auf der "Dorschjagd", aber was Deine angepeilte Länge von max. 2,70 m angeht, schätze ich die als zu kurz ein!
Solange nicht geworfen werden muss, mag das noch funktionieren, aber ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle Ruten ab 3 m Länge ins Auge fassen. Bei meinem letzten Törn mit der "Tanja" standen auch einige Jungs mit 3,60 m Ruten an Bord.
Lange Ruten auf dem Kutter haben 2 Vorteile: Du kommst im Zweifel mit Aufbauten nicht in Konflikt und kannst einfach weiter werfen. Mitunter ist die "Scheuchwirkung" des Kutters in der verhältnismäßig "flachen" Ostsee recht ordentlich, manchmal steht der Dorsch aber auch direkt unter dem Kiel.
Zwar nicht für den Kutter gedacht, aber durchaus "Kuttertauglich" ist meine neue Ostseeflinte von Spro (TFX10 3,15 m, bis 150 g WG) für ca. 70 €.
Als Rollenempfehlung schlage ich Dir die 360er Penn Slammer vor. Robustes Arbeitstier zu recht günstigem Preis.
Schnur: sowohl eine geflochtene in der 8 - 9 kg Klasse (wobei 5 - 7 auch reichen würden  ) (z.B. 13er PowerPro, 14er Quantum PT Braid) und eine 0,35 mm Monofil (DAM Tectan Premium).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Hallo Scolo,

ich finde es ist immer sehr schwierig einem "Ostseeanfänger" Tipps für die Ausrüstung zu geben!

Ich fische schon gute 30 Jahre vom Boot und habe sehr viele verschiedene Ruten (insbesondere vom WG her).

Erst einmal kaufst Du Deine Rute und weißt logischerweise nicht, welches Wetter am Tag der Ausfahrt ist (Strömung/ Drift). Als Anfänger würde ich eher ein wenig schwerer fischen, damit der Grund sicher erreicht wird und der Pilker nicht im Mittelwasser dümpelt. Aus diesem Grund würde ich eine Rute von 150g WG empfehlen. Das ist jedoch an ruhigen Tagen eigentlich zu stark, denn dann fische ich auch mal mit Pilkern von 30g bis 40g bzw. mit Gummifischen mit noch weniger Gewicht- mit einer entsprechend feinen Rute! Ich habe meistens eine Rutenlänge von 2,7m gefischt, bin in letzter Zeit aber auf 3m umgestiegen. Damit habe ich in meinen Augen eine bessere Köderführung. Als Rolle nutze ich verschiedene Spinnrollen von Shimano mit einer 12'er geflochtenen Schnur. 

Vorteil bei einer solchen Rute/Rolle ist sicherlich, dass man damit auch auf andere Fischarten - unabhängig von der Ostsee - fischen kann. Bei einer Pilkrute von 2,5m mit 120g WG ist das schon sehr eingeschränkt...

Was ich aber sagen möchte: es ist fast unmöglich Dir eine erfolgreiche Rute/Rolle zu empfehlen, weil zu viele Faktoren (u.a. das leibe Geld) eine Rolle spielen. Wobei ich glaube die meisten hier haben mit 2,7m und 150g WG angefangen...Eine einfache Rolle mit 35'er Mono und gut. Genauso wichtig sind die Köder. Als Anfänger vor einer Pilkerwand zu stehen ist eine große Herausforderung. Wenn ich in meine Kiste schaue, hängt da viel Kohle- und letztendlich nutze ich immer die selben 3 Pilker (nur in unterschiedlichen Gewichten)...

Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg!

Gruß Lars


----------



## Brikz83 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Ich würde immer zwei Angeln mit aufn Kudder nehmen, man weiß ja vorher nicht wie tief der Dorsch steht.

bis 10m und entsprechender Drift, fische ich mit einer Rute von 15-45gr. meistens Gnos oder Snaps um die 30gr. da stehen die Dorsche drauf und auch leichtere Jigköpfe bis 40gr. In dem meisten fällen bin ich damit immer hingekomen. Habe dafür eine Mitchell mag pro oder ne Quantum energie Spin.

gehts tiefer oder ist die Drift stärker kommt die schwere Rute (40-100gr.) zum Einsatz, dann wird gepilkt oder schwerere Jigköpfe auf`n Gummi gezogen. Dafür habe ich dann ne Daiwa Sweepfire


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

So, jetzt habe ich mal nachgeschaut, welche Rute ich einem Kumpel (Anfänger) empfohlen habe: Shimano Sppedmaster Power Game in 3,0m mit 60-120g WG. Die habe ich selber mal auf dem Boot getestet und fand die sehr gut. Mit 120g bist Du auch auf der sicheren Seite, denn ein Anfänger fischt bei einer vernünftigen Drift (und auf der Abdriftseite auf dem Kutter) mit 80g Pilkern überall, aber nicht am Grund....


----------



## XDorschhunterX (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

da sind sie wieder die Kleinbootangler

er will vom großen Kutter aus angeln, das heißt im Flachen weiter werfen und das geht nun einmal mit einer längeren Rute besser. Im Tiefen möchte ich dagegen nicht mehr mit einem 100gr Stock angeln müssen, wenn der schon vom 100gr Pilker krumm ist.

Die 100gr Hechtspinne oder 3,5lb Karpfenrute kannst du nehmen, wenn Ententeichwetter ist. Eine Toppilke mit der du nix verkehrt machen kannst vorallem für da Geld: Nordland IV 60-180gr(im Abverkauf http://www.angel-domaene.de/Blitz-Pilker-Nordland-Special-Edition-Pilk--947.html) oder die etwas bessere und neuere Nordland V in 3,25m oder 3,50 m bis 35-175gr. Man kann da mit ja auch leichtere Köder 60-80 gr ohne dann bei Wetter- oder Driftwechsel ab 100gr eine andere Rute zu brauchen. Rollentechnisch halte ich von China- Quantumrollen gar nichts, schon gar nicht wenn sie 150 Euro kosten sollen. Solange sie in der Garantiezeit schrotten alles noch ok, aber was ist wenn sie dann 3-4 oder 5 Jahre alt sind und schrotten: Tonne auf, Rolle rein,Tonne zu. 
Quantum und ein paar andere Hersteller wechseln die Modelle, wie andere die Unterwäsche und frag nicht in 5 Jahren nach einem E-Teil für 2-3 Euros. 
Für deine 150 Euroen bekommt man ja schon ordentliche Rollen z.B. eine Shimano Stradic 5000-6000 oder für nen 50-er mehr eine Twin Power im Angebot. Das sind wirklich Rollen für s Leben wo man nach knapp 10  Jahren auch noch nach E-Teilen fragen kann.
Verschiedene Daiwa sind auch geeignet: Windcast 5000, Exceler 4500E, Capricorn Pilk 4500J, Exceler Oceano 4500 und liegen im Bereich des Machbaren. Hier ist ebenfalls die E-Teilefrage sicherer, wie bei Quantum made in China.


----------



## RalleNL (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Moin,

als ehemaliger Ostseeangler würde ich Dir empfehlen erstmal garnichts zu kaufen, sondern schauen ob du aufm Kutter mieten kannst, in der Regel haben die ausreichend Ruten zur Hand, und die Mietpreise sind auch recht locker, ruf da einfach mal an und frag nach.

Ich bevorzuge nämlich auch verschiedene Längen, je nach Kutter und Tiefe, meist braucht man keine langen Ruten, wenn der Kutter in die Fahrrinne geht oder dicht bei, ebenso auf kleineren Kuttern mit nicht so viel Leuten drauf. Wie aber schon vorher angemerkt kann es das Problem mit der "Scheuchwirkung" geben, kommt auf den Kutterpiloten an, wenn er nach dem Stop noch ein bissl treibt ist alles im grünen Bereich, hält er aber mittels Schraube die Position, dann kanns je nach Standplatz und Wurfrichtung schon komisch werden.

Du kennst doch bestimmt den Namen von dem Kutter, such mal hier im Netz nach Erfahrungsberichten, vielleicht hilft das weiter. Aber nicht nur die Ruten sind wichtig, denk auch an warme und Wasser +Winddichte Klamotten, das kann ganzschön ungemütlich werden.

Ein paar Tipps findet man auch noch hier http://www.schnip.de/78-0-Kutterangeln.html in wie weit das weiter hilft kann ich natürlich von hier aus nicht sagen.

Mit Mieten bist Du aber auf der sicheren Seite, wenn es Mist sein sollte weist du dann wenigsten was du nicht kaufen brauchst, das ist immer noch besser als Ruten zu kaufen, und sich danach zu ärgern.

Grüße Ralle


----------



## XDorschhunterX (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Sorry Ralle, wie lange warst du schon nicht mehr auf der Ostsee? Mieten würde ich das, was die Jungs auf den Kuttern als Leihgerät anbieten nicht dafür kannst du das Tackle fast kaufen Rute & Rolle zusammen 30 Euro. 3 Mal verliehen und schon bezahlt und das seit 2 -3 Jahren jeden Tag.  Die 10 Knoten auf ersten 50 m der Schnur von den Vormietern inclusive. Da macht es nach den ersten Würfen keinen Spaß mehr, versprochen!! 
Was eine Möglichkeit wäre,dass er sich bei einem erfahrenen Angler den er kennt einklinkt und dort für den ersten Törn etwas zu leiht.

Wenn die Fische im Flachen sind kommst mit kurzen Ruten und Runterlassen vom Kutter kaum an Fisch und mußt werfen. Es nützt dem Käpt'n nix wenn er zu Fahrrinne fährt und dort keine Fische sind, weil sie im flachen Wasser Krabben fressen.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

@jochen

na dann gehörst du jetzt auch zu den begeistern Balzer Edt. North Baltic Sea Anglern. Willkommen im Club.
Diese Rute (nicht unbedingt die ganze Serie) ist wirklich erstklassig. Ich würde meine nicht mal gegen irgendwas handmade artiges tauschen wollen.
Und was da einige schreiben bzgl. weiter werfen ??? keihne Ahnung, habe bisher noch nicht gesehen das da welche deutlich weiter werfen. Die Rute wirft auch mit 2.85m phänomenal gut. 
Bei Gewichten ist bei der Rute bei ca. 120gr. Schluß, es geht auch mehr, aber nicht so perfekt wie mit 80 gr. nach unten sind fast keine Grenzen gesetzt, auch 20 gr. lassen sich wunderbar führen.
Und mit etwas Glück bekommst du die Rute für ca. 100,- €, der Nachfolger ( http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=254&cid=2 ) kostet ca. 200,- €. Die haben bei Balzer bemerkt was sie da für einen Stock im Programm hatten


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

soso ein Würfkünster wirfst du mit der 2,85 m Rute 80-100gr Köder trotz Aufbauten 100m und weiter? Komisch ist, dass du DMV Wettbewerben oder anderen Veranstaltungen kaum jemanden siehst, der unter 3,30m Rutenlänge fischt. Dein Stock mag zum reinen "unter dem Boot/Kutter angeln" ok sein, aber nicht wenn weitgeworfen werden um. In der flacheren westliche Ostsee ist das nun einmal meist der Fall, es sei denn der Käpt'n fährt nur die Fahrinnen und tiefen Löcher an, was die weningsten ausschließlich tun. Ausserdem läßt sich auf Distanz ein Köder mit einer längeren Rute viel besser führen.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Also um die 80-100 m konnte ich auch auf dem Kutter erzielen


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Eben nur Blöd wenn man sehr hohe Aufbauten hinter sich hat, dann können weitere 50-80 cm Rutenlange schon Helfen


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Nachgemessen oder geschätzt und selbst die 20 m können es machmal ausmachen. darum nehme ich bis auf wenige Ausnhamen (Segelkutter/boote /oder Kleinbboot) mind 3,30m Pliken. Warum nehmen viele Wettkampfangler kleiner Brandungsrollen auf dem Kutter, mehr Weite, höhere Übersetzung und durch die große Spule trotzdem mehr Kraft wie bei einer "Meerforellenrolle " 4000-er Shimanogröße


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

nun die rutenlänge hat auch was mit der körpergröße zu tuen weil einem kleinen schmächtigen mit 1,70m würde ich nicht gerade eine peitsche mit 3,30+ in die hand drücken das ist auch wieder hinderlich deshalb braucht man eigendlich eh immer mehr als eine rute um den kutter ideal abzudecken zum reinen solo fischen nehm ich eine rute mit 2,70 und eine andere mit 3m und damit komme ich mehr als genug auf weite zum jiggen kommt dann halt die 3,60er oder 3,90er raus raus um die montagen noch ordendlich werfen zu können.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*



Franky D schrieb:


> nun die rutenlänge hat auch was mit der körpergröße zu tuen weil einem kleinen schmächtigen mit 1,70m würde ich nicht gerade eine peitsche mit 3,30+ in die hand drücken das ist auch wieder hinderlich deshalb braucht man eigendlich eh immer mehr als eine rute um den kutter ideal abzudecken zum reinen solo fischen nehm ich eine rute mit 2,70 und eine andere mit 3m und damit komme ich mehr als genug auf weite zum jiggen kommt dann halt die 3,60er oder 3,90er raus raus um die montagen noch ordendlich werfen zu können.


 
Wenn ich Deine Aussage mal so ins Verhältnis setze, bist du also 2,44m groß?!

Weil einem "Kleinen" mit 1,70m Größe empfiehlst Du nur eine kleine Rute (2,70m?), selber fischt Du aber eine 3,90m Rute...

Ja, ich lese gerne zwischen den Zeilen! 

Im übrigen bin ich auch nur knapp über 1,70m und fische sogar immer im sitzen...Trotzdem fische ich Ruten > 3,0m...


----------



## Franky D (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

dann nochmal richtig lesen ;-) ich selbst bin 1,86 und fische fürs solo pilken 2,70und 3,00m und zum jiggen 3,60 oder 3,90 nur ist das mit der größe eben nicht ganz so abwägig denn einige meistens die nicht ganz so groß sind schon mit den größeren stecken probleme bekommen darauf sollte mein posting eigendlich abziehlen


----------



## andriftpilker (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Moin,
die Diskussion ist schon interessant. Natürlich kann man (egal wie lang die Arme sind) mit ner 3,3m Rute weiter werfen als mit ner 2,7m Peitsche. Aber ob der Pilker dahinten in Sibirien auch am Grund ankommt oder ob mein Nachbar mit seiner 2,1m 300g Rute und drei Beifängern und ner knarrenden Balzer Rolle nicht wieder den ganzen Tannenbaum auf die noch laufende Schurr auf 20m Enfernung versenkt, ist bei mir oft auf den Kuttern entscheidender. Steht man in einer Gruppe Weitwerfern, die je nach Drift und Einholvorgang auch mal die Plätze ohne Worte tauschen geht das mit der langen Rute und dem Auswerfen. Aber ein Trollo in der Reihe macht den ganzen Angeltag dann für alle frustig. Daher haben bei mir die Mitangler einen größeren Einfluss auf die verwendete Rutenlänge als die maximal zu erzielende Wurfweite. Eine "kurze" 2,7m Rute nehme ich immer mit. Ich kann damit einen Unterhandwurf auf einige Weite bringen; während die Mitangler noch nach hinten oben schauen und koordinieren, wer jetzt den Pilker ins Ohr bekommt. Steht das Schiff überm Fisch habe ich oft schon Kontakt, während die anderen grade werfen. 
Aber auf einem leeren Kutter oder in der Spitze/Heck gibt es nichts Schöneres als den Pilker mit der guten Rute in den Horizont zu feuern. Um das dann aber den ganzen Tag zu machen, reichen bei mir dann aber 3,3m. 3,6m hab ich probiert aber das Pilken ist zuviel Arbeit für meine Schreibtischarme. 
Im April werde ich das mal wieder üben!!

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

da ich auch fast nur Solo fische (Pilker & Gummi) reichen mir die 285 cm völlig aus. Zum Jiggen mit mehreren Beifängern würde ich dann aber auch eher zur 330 oder 360er grifen.
Vorteil der kürzeren Ruten ist einfach das ich den ganzen Tag ermüdungsfrei fischen kann. Und die Erfolge in letzter Zeit scheinen mir da ganz recht zu geben  Bei allen Törns letztes Jahr immer unter den Top 3.
Aber wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Methode drauf an.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

zum "kurzfristigen" fangen von sehr vielen Dorschen (z.Bsp. bei Meisterschaften) mag eine größere Kombi ja grundsätzlich Sinn machen, aber wenn man den ganzen tag auf dem Meer ist (z.Bsp. 24 STunden Touren oder Störtebecker) möchet ich nicht ´ne 360er Rute mit einer Brandungsrolle fischen. Das mir abend der Arm schmerzt ist ja i.O., aber bitte vom Drillen und nicht wegen Rute & Rolle !


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Auf Kuttern wie der Karoline (auf der der allergrößte Teil an DMV-Veranstaltungen stattfand) kann man auch gar nicht so unglaublich lange Ruten fischen, da sie, außer vorne am Bug, gar nicht genug Platz bietet und sehr lange Ruten zu unhandlich sind, was sie sowieso schon sind.

Zum *reinen* Pilken mit Pilker-solo Montagen finde ich auch Ruten bis 300cm ideal. Damit habe ich persöhnlich das beste Gefühl und kann auch wunderbar fischen. Und auch zum Jiggen muss es bei mir nicht über 330cm sein, sonst wirds mir zu unhandlich...

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Selenter Angler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Ich persönlich würde eine 3,00 Meter lange Rute empfehlen, da diese doch einige Vorteile hat. Als Anfänger würde ich das Wurfgewicht der Rute nicht zu niedrig ansetzten. Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Penn Overseas mit 3,00 Metern Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 160 Gramm getestet und muss sagen sie war echt gut. Super Bisserkennung und gutes Rückrat und man konnte mit ihr auch mal einen 55er Dorsch hochheben. Klasse Rute. 

Als Rolle würde ich eine 4000er oder 5000er Penn Battle empfehlen. Die Penn Sargus tut es aber durchaus auch. 

Als schnur empfehle ich eine 15 oder 20 lbs Power Pro.

Gruß
Lasse

P.s.: Bei Interesse würde ich meine Rute verkaufen, da ich mitlerweile viel zu viele Ruten besitze. Einfach ne PN an mich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Tja Scolo,

bist Du jetzt schlauer? :q. Wie gehabt- 3 Leute, 5 Meinungen... Hättest Dir bloß ein Buch gekauft- eine Meinung des Autors. Gekauft und glücklich (oder auch nicht...).


Spass beiseite. Eigene Erfahrungen, das anglerische Können und die persönliche Empfindung spielt bei der Ruten- und Rollenwahl genauso wie beim Köder eine große Rolle...Es ist ein schwieriges Thema und das "ultimative Gerät für Alle" gibt es beim Kutterangler auch (noch) nicht...

Trotzdem viel Erfolg bei Deiner Entscheidung, beim Kauf und natürlich beim Fischen!

Gruß Lars


----------



## Franky D (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tja Scolo,
> 
> bist Du jetzt schlauer? :q. Wie gehabt- 3 Leute, 5 Meinungen... Hättest Dir bloß ein Buch gekauft- eine Meinung des Autors. Gekauft und glücklich (oder auch nicht...).
> 
> ...


 

das ultimative wäre wohl auch wieder so eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau nach der manch einer ja krampfhaft sucht|bigeyes


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

ich werde dann meine Meinung auch mal einwerfen:
Erstens, solltest du für die Rolle mehr ausgeben, als für die Rute. Beim Pilken ist die Beanspruchung sehr hoch. Wenn ich große Fische erwarte, fische ich die Cormoran SEACOR RED PILK - MEDIUM PILK mit 90-150g Wurfgewicht und 2,70m Länge. Ich angle generell immer etwas schwerer und härter als andere. Bekommt man im Angebot schon für 60-70€. Ich habe damit schon etliche Hechte bis 117cm und Dorsche bis 99cm gefangen. Problemlos kannst du auch Pilker von 125g gegen die Drift werfen, sowie 30cm lange Gummifische. Im Drill war die schon krumm bis zum Handgriff.
Vielleicht reicht für dich auch die LIGHT PILK mit 40-125g, 2,40m. kommt halt darauf an, wie du angeln willst.
Als Rolle benutze ich die Daiwa Caldia 3000. Kostet normalerweise 270€. Manchmal auch für 220€ zu bekommen. Mit der bin ich rundum zufrieden. Belastbar ohne Ende. 
Als Schnur benutze ich die Corastrong Zoom7 Orange, 0,12 mm, Tragkraft 13,8kg.


----------



## JigTim (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Also ich würde mir beide Komponenten vernünftig ausgeprägt kaufen.... 
Und bloß nicht immer diese 3000er Daiwas oder 4000er Shimanos... Die halten niemals bei richtiger Belastung wirklich lange und sind i.d.R. auch nicht dafür ausgelegt.

Lieber ne gute 5000 bzw. 6000er Shimano bzw. ne ältere 8000er Shimano - Die  halten dann auch ein paar Jahre.
Außerdem sind längere Ruten damit besser ausbalanciert 
Eine 3,60 Pilke mit ner 3000er Daiwa funzt halt nicht, dann am besten noch ne Leichtbau- Rolle und man mavht nen Kopfstand....


----------



## micha_2 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

ich habe jetzt seit 4jahren ne 5500 daiwa entoh, und ich pflege sie nich, nur mal schnell abspülen, wenn überhaupt. manchmal nach nen monat erst. einzig das schnurlaufröllchen mal gewechselt, aber dass is ne kinderkrankheit, sonst nen arbeitstier und für mich sehr zuverlässig. wie mein vorredner, für mich ist die rolle+schnur wichtiger wie die bestre rute.


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

nun ich denke es darf beides nicht vernachlässigt werden es bringt nichts die beste rute und eine schlechte rolle zu fischen oder anderst rum das gesammtpaket muss passen und aufeinander abgestimmt sein sonst macht das ganze kein sinn ;-)


----------



## Selenter Angler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Es stimmt zwar das Rute und Rolle von guter Qualität sein sollten, damit auch länger Freude daran hat aber Gott sei dank muss dies nicht allzu teuer sein.

Zum Beispiel fische ich schon länger eine Cormoran Red Seacor mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 180 Gramm und dazu eine 5000er Red Sargus. Diese Kombi macht eigentlich alles mit und kostet zusammen mit schnur ca. 150 Euro. Habe diese Kombi auch 10 Tage lang in Norwegen gefischt und damit Dorsche bis 32 Pfund gelandet.

Also ich kann diese Kombi gerade für Anfänger nur empfehlen. 
Die Rute ist im Preis / Leistungsverhältnis meiner Meinung nach einsame Spitze. Wenn man als Rolle etwas hochwertigeres möchte kann man zur Penn Battle greifen. Diese ist noch besser als die Sargus, ist aber meiner Meinung nach für die Ostsee nicht unbedingt notwenig.

Gruß
Lasse


----------



## scolo (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

danke an alle für zahlreiche Tipps und Anregungen.Bin jetzt zu den Entschluss gekommen das die Rute 3 m haben soll und habe mir folgende ausgesucht:

*Nordland Special Edition 5 Pilk - 3,25m wg.**35-175g
*Balzer 71 Nord/North Baltic Sea 165  - 3,20m wg. 40-165g
*Penn Overseas Heavy Pilk *302- 3m wg.100- 160g 
*Penn Ocean Fighter - 3m wg. *80-220 g

Was könnt ihr mir zu den Ruten sagen?soll nicht zu weicht sein die Rute.
Sie kommt das erste mal wie gesat an der Ostsee in Heilighafen ende März zum Einsatz .Kutter steht noch nicht fest welcher.

g. scolo 

*
*


----------



## Selenter Angler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Also ich persönlich rate bei dieser Auswahl zu der Penn Overseas Heavy Pilk, da ich sie schon selber ausgiebig gefischt habe. Sie ist zwar etwas schwerer aber dafür macht sie einiges mit, ist robust und hält locker was sie verspricht. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Schöne Rute, die ihr Geld wert ist. ich hätte auch noch eine günstig abzugeben, da ich sie durch Zufall nun doppelt habe und noch drei anderen Pilkruten habe. Das davor sollte absolut keine Werbung sein, sondern dies ist meiner Meinung zu der Rute. Die anderen Ruten können durchaus gleichwertig oder sogar besser sein, nur kenne ich sie nicht.

Gruß
Lasse

P.s.: Eine gute ergänzug zu der Rute ist meiner Meinung nach diese Rolle: Penn Battle 5000. Gibt aber sicherlich noch andere super Rollen für die Ruten.


----------



## rene-rouge (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

Hallo, habe hier auch eine kleine Auswahl an Ruten für die Ostsee.
Bin mir auch nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll

Fin-Nor Offshore Hard Work 2,70m -300gr wg

Penn Charisma senso pilk 50-190g

oder 
*Penn Rainer Korn Senso Pilk 3,15m 40-180gr. wg*

Bin gespannt auf eure meinung


----------



## Hausmarke (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*

moin,
kauf dir für die ostsee feineres geschirr.was willst du mit ruten bis 150-190 gr wurfgewicht?


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Ostsee*



rene-rouge schrieb:


> Hallo, habe hier auch eine kleine Auswahl an Ruten für die Ostsee.
> Bin mir auch nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll
> 
> Fin-Nor Offshore Hard Work 2,70m -300gr wg
> ...



Wenn das Ruten sind, die bereits in Deinem Sammelsourium enthalten und nicht neu gekauft werden sollen und Du auf den Kutter möchtest, dann die 3,15 m Rainer Korn.
Wenn Du mit dem "kleinen Boot" rausfährst, geht auch kürzer und leichter (bis max. 100 g)
Musst Du neu kaufen, reicht für den Kutter auch um 150 g bei Längen ab 3 m bis 3,60 m.


----------

